# when in Calgary



## Raymapleleaf (Nov 1, 2008)

we will be in Calgary august starting to look to rent is the north better to get down town for work or is south better? thanks


----------



## Crookybwfc (Mar 31, 2009)

Raymapleleaf said:


> we will be in Calgary august starting to look to rent is the north better to get down town for work or is south better? thanks


hello
i take it you have got jobs for when you move
just a quick question 
have you got skilled jobs or did you get them via a LMO
if a lmo how did you go about getting them


paul


----------



## Raymapleleaf (Nov 1, 2008)

*job,s NO ,but will get*



Crookybwfc said:


> hello
> i take it you have got jobs for when you move
> just a quick question
> have you got skilled jobs or did you get them via a LMO
> ...


HI Paul
we have been waiting nearly 3 year years and now have P.R so happy i am a chef in london i think i will get a job easy i have been phoning calgary most nights talking to people who may help us and we have been there 3 times in the last 5 years
regards ray


----------



## Crookybwfc (Mar 31, 2009)

thanks for the info ray
my job is not classed as skilled so i need an employer who is willing to apply for a LMO
we are going to calgary on the 14th june for a look around and check things out
so hoping to get lucky
but not holding much hope out
but never say never

regards
paul


----------



## Raymapleleaf (Nov 1, 2008)

*calgary*



Crookybwfc said:


> thanks for the info ray
> my job is not classed as skilled so i need an employer who is willing to apply for a LMO
> we are going to calgary on the 14th june for a look around and check things out
> so hoping to get lucky
> ...


hi paul what do you do and your partner do the people in calgary are very helpful you will find that out your self good luck:clap2:


----------



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

raymapleleaf - first lose the leafs reference - (joking)

Do you have transport or are you dependent like me on public transport. If the former then anywhere is pretty much the same. If you are going to be public transport then NW/NE or SE is better as it's served by the CTrain. SW is not served so is buses only. Given that I have found the buses to be excellent and on time - give or take a bad day here and there. It was a revelation coming from the UK to the buses over here.


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm in agreement with the above for the transportation. For prices you'll find cheaper in the NE and SE but as a native Calgarian they are mostly safe areas but not the greatest.


----------

